# ice musky



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

For those of you not into the hardwater scene:http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1143782&posted=1#post1143782

Why aren't the fins red? Are we stressing the fish in warm weather months to cause the red fins?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

There are a few different possibilities. Species and Time of year and yes, stress IMO....in this case, you have to remember that the water temp is way lower than normal. All freshwater fish will appear more pale in the winter months due to minimal blood flow, expending less energy and spending more time in open water rather than around structure as much. This particular fish is a barred strain muskie which has beautiful markings for being caught through the ice....it looks as if the fish was caught in shallower water since the angler is close to shore. Anyway, these fish while caught through the ice, will fight and struggle a whole lot less than they would in the summer months when their metabolism is typically at their peak. The bloody fins after a fight seems pretty typical and doesn't seem to hurt those fish since they release well. Here are some "bloody fin" examples...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

You mention barred strain, I thought all Ohio muskies were just that. 

Is this one spotted? Didn't realize it at the time.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Barred? It's fins are less red.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Spotted?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Species??


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd say all of you examples are barred muskies. The first one has more broken up bars, but still barred IMO.

The last in my three above is clearly a spotted great lakes strain muskie.
A couple more:








A baby:









Below is a clear strain fish:


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great lookin fish man! Thanks for the info as well. They almost look like tigers.


----------

